# south opener



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

just wanted to say good luck to all the water fowlers . the south opener starts saturday morning. stay safe and let`em work the dekes.

Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Amen to that! Wish we had the weather you north zoners had last weekend for our opener... Just got in from setting out the decoys a little while ago. How did you do this past weekend?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

well heres the short story on this weekend...

Sat. field hunting was a bust one guy couldn`t sit still long enough to let the birds work. the rest of our group that hunted the lake did well. 4 geese,3 wood ducks 4 green wing teal and 2 mallards.

Sun.blue bird skies not a single shot fired.except one in my ear.

Monday am... 1 wood duck, 1 drake mallard, and 1 coot for the doglol. had alot of geese over the blind but the barrel on my 10ga. must be bent because i couldn`t hit squat when it came to the geese. going to hit it again on tuesday evening.

all in all we had fun and everyone went home safe other then me ...man i hate short ported barrels.same guy that couldn`t sit still shot at one over my head and my ear is still ringing.... 
note to self :no more ported barrels in the blind.

Bub

Eric how`d you guys do?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, we had a pair of mallards come into the pond in stealth mode, no need to let 'em work 'cause they came in silent and were on the water before I could whisper don't move. The swam over to the decoys (they were loving the swimming goose decoy) and when they got close enough we flushed 'em and my brother in law had his first duck. 

We could only hunt for an hour or so, had tickets to the buck's game. I left at 1:30 Sunday a.m. and ran to Syracuse NY and back, got home at 7:30 so no hunting yesterday (saw a huge amount of geese in NY).

Plan on hitting them pretty good this weekend.

Sounds like you had a good hunt on the opener, hope your ear stops buzzing.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

still numb but the ringing is gone lol.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Huh, Rob.

Man my NWTF 835 is ported!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol alot of good it did. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dude, my shoulder has red strawberries all over it. Damn, that thing kicked like a sob!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol yeah should have warned ya about that. 3 1/2 mags do pack quite a punch on little fellas like you buddy ,i`ll see if i can`t get ya 20ga. for next weekend that way you dont get all those little stawberry shortcake tattoos.lol just kiddin ya man.it was nice to have ya up this weekend.i had a great time even tho my shootin was way off.i am going to use the 10ga. on the gees next week.now that thing will leave some marks on ya if it aint shouldered right.

maybe we`ll have east of chicago deliver subs next week.lol now those are good.


Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob,

When Jen & I went downt o the cabin yesterday, I could barely pull th ebo wbck, I had to buy one of the sissy medicated patches!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

sissy boy. lol maybe we should pad that thing for ya.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Excuse me, if I still got a few more brain cells that you. Go ahead big boy, bring the 10 ga. I will miss on purpose just to see you shoot more!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

hahahahaha i aint scared to pull the trigger. maybe i`ll let you use it this weekend. that thing will leave a nice stawberry patch on your shoulder.lol


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

"You're killin' me Smalls"


----------

